# ScreenPrinting Pricing Spreadsheet



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

Is there anyone out there who has a copy of a spreadsheet that they use for the prices of ScreenPrinting orders.

I've seen these floating around before but are struggling to find some, also would like a view on other peoples prices roughy.

Thanks for your help guys,

Thanks


----------



## TSwindall (Mar 15, 2012)

They are on her. You just have to look.


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm on my iPhone viewing via the app and the search feature is rubbish! Someone out there will post a link in sure!


----------



## FamilyGraphics11 (Feb 26, 2011)

Try this thread...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t37051.html


----------

